# Critique a collection



## Banksy (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
http://www.tanchouzuru.com
This is a brand new site on Travel photography. Have a look if you have the time. I'd love you to leave your thoughts in the guestbook. Feedback is the best part of photography. I really hope that you enjoy at least one of my images. Thanks for taking the time guys. Let me know your URL too!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2005)

This does not comply with the Critique Forum rules - it appears to be just a promotion of your web site, so I'm moving it to where it belongs.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 1, 2005)

Shame that people can't look at each others work just because you don't host it. Your site would still be the point of first contact. A little short sighted of you I think. I won't be coming back due to your ignorance. Don't bother replying I won't check up. I'm looking for a forum where people can actually interact. Sleep well.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 4, 2005)

Banksy said:
			
		

> Shame that people can't look at each others work just because you don't host it. Your site would still be the point of first contact. A little short sighted of you I think. I won't be coming back due to your ignorance. Don't bother replying I won't check up. I'm looking for a forum where people can actually interact. Sleep well.



Oh dont worry, we will, heck I was sleeping cool before hand but youve sinched the idea.
Shhheessshh, there was no need for that, critique gallery is for images, not links.
Get it right buddy.
Sleep well...


----------

